# boa vs laces vs burtons quick lace



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I have traditional laces


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> I have traditional laces


i feel that i had to convince myself to spend 300 on boa but in the long i think boots are something not to go cheap on.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

The quick lace with the turn dial? I was messing around in the store but it seems like one bump of your shoe you have to adjust again?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> The quick lace with the turn dial? I was messing around in the store but it seems like one bump of your shoe you have to adjust again?


turn dial is boa and i never really had a problem with the boas, the quick lace i was referring to was Burton has a boot where you just pull a string up and they tighten like your innerliner


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> turn dial is boa and i never really had a problem with the boas, the quick lace i was referring to was Burton has a boot where you just pull a string up and they tighten like your innerliner


Oh.. then what does Burton call the system on the jet?


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Burton has some boots that have a dial now too. Similar to BOA, but these will let you loosen as well with out having to completely release the tension like on a BOA. check out: Tyro Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards

I like quick lacing systems like boa/burton's new or old system as long as they are zonal. I like to leave the midfoot fairly loose and the upper portion tighter.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> Oh.. then what does Burton call the system on the jet?


thats the boa system here quick lace Burton Imperial Snowboard Boot - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

jojotherider said:


> Burton has some boots that have a dial now too. Similar to BOA, but these will let you loosen as well with out having to completely release the tension like on a BOA. check out: Tyro Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards
> 
> I like quick lacing systems like boa/burton's new or old system as long as they are zonal. I like to leave the midfoot fairly loose and the upper portion tighter.


yeah the guy above me was calling it the boa system but it clearly is not (messed with it in store) I haven't seen many reviews of it so I guess it's not that great.

Carry on!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Only problem i have with boas is it takes a little bi to get the boots dialed in perfectly. If i do it too tight it hurts so much and only way to fix it is to completely loosen it up and redo it mind you it takes 10 seconds but a quarter turn too tight hurts like a mother


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I wore Burton speed-lace last year and Ride speed-lace this year, fucking love them both! I tried on a bunch of BOA this year and they just never felt right to me. The speed-lace is fast as hell and you can get them super tight or leave them loose. I love them, and am sold for life.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Burton speedlaces started to loosen up on me after a season.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I like BOA, but I wouldn't recommend BOA boots with the metal cable exposed on top of the boot. I broke 2 cables last year because of my board edges and such. The do have warranty on them however. I now ride DC Gizmo's with half BOA, half laces and my boots are so comfy. They have a cover over the top of the boot so only about an inch of cable is shown on the side of the boot. Recommend:thumbsup:


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry but I am clueless as to how your board edges broke the cables, what do you do with your board. Anyways I love my boots with boa and it is the kind where the cables are on the outside.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

EatMyTracers said:


> Sorry but I am clueless as to how your board edges broke the cables, what do you do with your board. Anyways I love my boots with boa and it is the kind where the cables are on the outside.


When on the lift a lot of people but the loose end of the board on their boot to balance it.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> When on the lift a lot of people but the loose end of the board on their boot to balance it.


I don't think the cables are that weak, well maybe I'm not sure what brand boots he was talking about.


----------



## KrisBKreeme (Dec 31, 2012)

I have Ride BOA boots and they're awesome. I dont need to tighten them throughout the day unless I wanna make it tighter than I originally had them. All that take is a few turns and bam.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> I don't think the cables are that weak, well maybe I'm not sure what brand boots he was talking about.



the metal on the board over time cuts into the cable, the first time time I've heard of someone breaking a cable like that but it's easy to replace.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

My experience with the burton quick lace is that it doesnt hold. It seems to loosed after a couple of run. Im going to back to boa.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Burton speedlaces on my last three pair of boots (2009 Serows, 2011 Driver X, and now 2010 Driver X).

I have about 75 days on my current pair and have no issues with the lacing system. Love it. I do the lower zone up a little loose and the uppers fairly tight. I like that if I need a mid-day adjustment I can usually do it without even removing my front foot from the binding.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Didn't know they had lace up boards


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like trad laces but I'd use BOA again probably.

When I used them the boots didn't fit, the laces failed, the mechanism jammed and then exploded when I tried to fix/replace it....still...now that they can fix them pretty much anywhere on-hill......


----------

